# Death Star Meets Pacman?



## Ursa major (Mar 30, 2010)

> The Cassini spacecraft in orbit around Saturn has caught an interesting new view of the tiny moon Mimas.
> 
> The probe measured temperature differences across the object's surface and produced a map that looks just like the 1980s Pac-Man video games icon.
> Scientists are unsure why Mimas should display such variations but say it is probably related to the diversity of textures in the surface materials.
> ...


From BBC News - Probe sees 'Pac-man in the moon'
​


----------



## ktabic (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh great. A deadly combination. Now we have to watch out for marauding moons racing around the solar system going wakka wakka wakka and blasting anything it can't eat with a planet destroying laser. Lets just hope there are no giant space cherrys.


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 30, 2010)

Or space ghosts.


(And where's the picture of the dark side? )


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Mar 30, 2010)

Coincidence. But you guys have to admit-it DOES look cool. 



So yeah, where ARE Inky, Blinky, Pinky, Winky, and Clyde when you need them?


----------



## Dave (Mar 30, 2010)

"That's no moon!"


----------



## Parson (Mar 30, 2010)

Ursa major said:


> Or space ghosts.
> 
> 
> (And where's the picture of the dark side? )





Which reminds me of a perfectly horrible cartoon. "Space Ghost."  "Look he's turning on his power from both wrists. I've never seen him do that before." Shoot that cartoon was almost as bad a "Sponge Bob."


----------

